# فيديوهات لشرح جميع حساسات السيارة



## ahmed elsefy (21 مارس 2010)

إليكم مجموعة رائعة من الفيديوهات توضح مكان عمل ووظيفة كل حساس في المحرك بشكل عملي مصور 

كما ارفقت ايضا مع الفيديوهات ملف يشرح باللغة العربية فكرة عمل كل حساس ومكانه في المحرك ووظيفته مع صورة لكل حساس واتمني من الله ان تفيدكم

رابط التحميل
http://www.2shared.com/file/12242335/418f4597/sensors.html


----------



## العقاب الهرم (22 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخانا احمد
وبانتظار كل ما هو جديد


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ لك اخ احمد وجازاك الله خيرآ


----------



## fares-v (5 أبريل 2010)

مشكور ياعزيزي


----------



## سمير شربك (6 أبريل 2010)

هل يمكن التحميل على موقع آخر


----------



## auto_prof (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرررررررااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## maarafa (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يااخى ولكن الملف محجوب


----------



## ايمن حمزه (7 مايو 2010)

أرجو الرفع علي موقع أخر 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود مشيمش (9 مايو 2010)

افضل الناس انفعهم للناس مشكور اخي ع الموضوع الرائع تقبل مروري


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## a7med4u (9 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخانا احمد


----------



## كانوتيه (12 مايو 2010)

:72::56::5::70:تسلم يدك يا اخي:72:


----------



## rabee78 (12 مايو 2010)

الف شكر لك


----------



## ahmed elsefy (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكم علي المرور


----------



## ايمن حمزه (3 سبتمبر 2010)

اللينك لا يعمل 
ارجو وضع رابط اخر 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بودي اونلاين (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الملف غير موجود بموقع التحميل ... برجاء اعادة رفعه الي موافع اخرى


----------



## تامر شوقى الجزار (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*الملف غير موجود بموقع التحميل ... برجاء اعادة رفعه الي موافع اخرى*​


----------



## ايمن حمزه (13 سبتمبر 2010)

اين الملف 
الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## رؤف الهلالي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك ولكن الملف محجوب


----------



## رؤف الهلالي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

برجاء اعادة رفعه


----------



## ايمن حمزه (7 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجو من الاخوة المهندسين إعادة رفع الملف مرة أخري 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hamdyali (9 يناير 2011)

الاخ الكريم الملف غير موجد


----------



## حمدكوم (2 فبراير 2011)

الاخ ahmed elsefy
الملف غير موجود 
يرجي اعادة تحميل الملف الى رابط آخر


----------



## esam19260 (15 فبراير 2012)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## mdm072 (22 فبراير 2012)

الرابط لايعمل صديقي


----------



## génei (17 مارس 2012)

مرجو ربطة جديدة لتنزيل الملف


----------



## رشدي بيه (17 مارس 2012)

اريد شرح لي عمل الحساسات بالصور او الفيديو


----------



## عبدالله المحجوب (20 مارس 2012)

اخي الرابط لايعمل


----------



## yousif jameel (22 مارس 2012)

مشكور علمجهود


----------



## zakaria17 (20 يناير 2013)

*الرابط لا يعمل نرجو تحديثه وشكر كبير وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## 25adam (31 يناير 2013)

thank you


----------



## walidhanna2004 (1 فبراير 2013)

الملف غير موجود على موقع التحميل


----------



## amin_shw (16 مارس 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً اخى العزيز


----------



## walidhanna2004 (21 مارس 2013)

شكرا لك على تعبك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## مجاهد الدويحي (28 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم وربنا يحفظكم
الرابط ماأشتغل معاي أفيدوني


----------



## jamal_ (31 مارس 2013)

الرجاء إعادة رفع الرابط من جديد لأن مواقع التحميل لا تستضيف روابط النحميل إلاَّ لمدة زمنية محدودة و من ثَمَّ يحذف الرابط ، فالرجاء إعادة رفعة من جديد و هنا في الموقع و لكم جزيل الشكر :56: :20:


----------



## هاجووس (15 أبريل 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engineer (29 أبريل 2013)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

